# Can Batista Follow Brock Lesnar And Be An MMA Star?



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

> I blame Brock Lesnar.
> 
> He's the one who did this to us. He's the reason every pro wrestler who ever slapped on a sleeper hold thinks he can flip the switch and become a real fighter now. They see all the money Lesnar's making as UFC heavyweight champion, the respect he's getting, and they can't help but wonder whether there's a place in the MMA business for them. After all, how hard can it be?
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/tb/b4RSD


Found it a good read.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Batista can follow Brock Lesnar and be an MMA fighter, that's all.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Rauno™ said:


> Batista can follow Brock Lesnar and be an MMA fighter, that's all.


this :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno™ said:


> Batista can follow Brock Lesnar and be an MMA fighter, that's all.


...and get destroyed by every HW the UFC and SF have to offer.
Even Kimbo would tool Batista. Kimbo would look like the HW champion compared to Batista imo.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

*shakes head* man ... I don't even know what to say. I honestly canNOT believe Coker is thinking of bringing in Batista to have his MMA DEBUT in the supposed #2 MMA org in the world. At least let him prove himself in 2-3 fights in lower tier MMA orgs, before you bring him in and give him Lashley because it'll be "a fun fight to watch", as it will not be, it will be a demolition and Batista's last one at that.

Strikeforce really needs to pick up it's game if it wants to compete with the UFC ... and I'm not saying they have bad fighters, they don't - they have a great list of top tier fighters/champions, but it's the guys in suits at the top that need a good eye-opening ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah who will he fight anyways?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah who will he fight anyways?


Cris Cyborg :sarcastic12:
My money is on Cyborg:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Cyborg, good one!:thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ill make this short no, he is 44, never done any REAL wrestling or boxing or anything.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought he was 41!:confused02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I thought he was 41!:confused02:


my bad he is, but that would make him one of the oldest guys to debut in mma anyways, he might have 1 fight before he is 42


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The problem is that Batista is older than Lesnar, he doesn't have the freak strength and speed that Lesnar has, and he most certainly does not have the wrestling pedigree that Lesnar has. They are two entirely different people. Lesnar already had an outstanding wrestling background and time to develop everything else. At 40+ years old, Batista does not have the same kind of time to develop into a fighter.

No matter how Coker or anyone else spins it, Batista's situation is completely different than Lesnar's.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Lesnar has taken time to get to where he is now and still have a good 8 years left in his fighting career, Batista will be lucky if he gets 5 years and that is being very generous!:thumbsdown:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What do you call Brandon Vera then?


----------



## Boy Wonder (Jul 19, 2010)

I play Call Of Duty, guess that means I'm now qualified for the Army.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

He hasnt got the wrestling background and is too old. Dont see him going far.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah and he is nowhere near the athlete that Walker is!:thumbsdown:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Baista first needs to polish his sunset flip. However, his transitions into a camel clutch is clean, so his ground game is air tight. His cross-chest slaps can drop most people if they land, so.... two or three of those and any sane ref may stop the fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but those cross chest slaps aren't as effective with MMA gloves on!:thumb02:


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I completely see everyone's point against this idea, and have a very hard time denying any of the logic as to what a bad move this would be.

But I do have one question. Whether we are talking about Herschell Walker, Kimbo Slice, or Dave Batista... What is so wrong with the occasional "freak show" fight? Seriously? As long as your not throwing them into immediate title contention, and it is just to 'see what they can do', or even strictly to entertain the rest of us, why not?

Most fighters in the UFC will tell you that if you can get a card with Brock Lesnar you're a lucky SOB, because they know the amount of viewers that are going to be seeing them. If a few guys from the Strikeforce roster can get the same kind of exposure just for the sake of watching Bastista get creamed by Lashley, or any other legit HW, let the man do it... there is absolutely nothing to lose. And if you say, you'll lose the respect of a "true" MMA fan, myresponse will be a sound "Grow up"... none of this would exist if the most important aspect wasn't the number one focus, *entertainment*.


----------



## Kimbosucks (Aug 5, 2009)

I love pro wrestling as much or even more than MMA.. but Batista is retarded for thinking he can follow Lesnar in any way, shape or form.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he is too old and nowhere near as athletic!:thumbsdown:


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Batista can be an MMA can...sure.

Maybe a fight with Bob Sapp down the road. My money is on The Beast.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Maybe Batista thinks Lashley'sgoing to come running across the ring and he will be able to closeline him and get the KO!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah as Lashley demonstrated, he is a calculated guy who goes into a match and tries to find the way to win!:thumbsup:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Batista needs to learn the perfect plex, because its apparently impossible to get out of.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What is a perfect plex?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> What is a perfect plex?


LOL..... a suplex directly into a pin. The special move of Mr. Perfect. All you need to know is, once it's applied, it's a guarantee 3 count pin.

Now you know of two wrestling barn burners, the DDT and now a perfect plex. Batista has a wealth of technique to draw from against Lashley.

We won't even talk about the Snooka Splash he could legitimately pull off from the top of the cage.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

In actual wrestling we call that a touch fall!:thumb02:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> In actual wrestling we call that a touch fall!:thumb02:


Makes sense, Mr. Perfect came from a real, collegiate wrestling background and actually wore a traditional, wrestling one'zy.

Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Those one'zys are called singlets!:thumbsup:


----------

